# Does it matter what side your bindings are on ,



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

Latches to the outside of your foot.


----------



## Joey Macleod (Dec 13, 2011)

thank you very much!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you put the buckles on the inside (which I did once), when you're on the lift and the board is hanging from one foot it will put all the tension directly on the buckles. I found that my ankle strap had actually loosened by a click or two by the time I got to the top. That can't be good for them.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Here's a visual of a goofy setup. Notice how the longer tip of the binding footbed is in the middle (same as shoes)


----------



## Joey Macleod (Dec 13, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Here's a visual of a goofy setup. Notice how the longer tip of the binding footbed is in the middle (same as shoes)


Thank you, i did it backwords because i thought the longer tip was supposed to be on the outside, but thank you very much for showing me that it should be on the inside.


----------



## ll IrOn CiTy ll (Feb 2, 2011)

Joey Macleod said:


> hello everyone i just got my first board, and the bindings were attached regular, but i ride goofy, so i took them out and was wondering is there a specific side of binding ? like is one designed for the left foot, and the other the right foot, or can i put them on either way and they work the same ?


Welcome to Riding bro...Your going to love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joey Macleod (Dec 13, 2011)

ll IrOn CiTy ll said:


> Welcome to Riding bro...Your going to love it.:thumbsup:


haha yeah i loved it last year i went twice but i rented, just got a season night pass to my local mtn, im going to love it.


----------



## Macleod9 (Oct 22, 2015)

Joey Macleod said:


> haha yeah i loved it last year i went twice but i rented, just got a season night pass to my local mtn, im going to love it.


Turns out I did love it - 10 Years later Still going strong, get about 40-50 sessions a year


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Macleod9 said:


> Turns out I did love it - 10 Years later Still going strong, get about 40-50 sessions a year


I see you forgot your password too lol.


----------

